# Spring Winder



## Vietti (Feb 24, 2022)

Sometime recently I saw an article on building a spring winder in a magazine or forum, or?  I cannot remember where I saw it but now I'd like to build one, any ideas??

John


----------



## Gordon (Feb 24, 2022)

Model Engine Builder issue 19 has a spring winder which I have built but I have much better luck using the lathe since I have put a VFD drive which slows it down enough to keep control. Set the feed (threads per inch) to coils per inch. You could just turn the lathe by hand also.


----------



## steelspray38 (Mar 1, 2022)

Vietti said:


> Sometime recently I saw an article on building a spring winder in a magazine or forum, or?  I cannot remember where I saw it but now I'd like to build one, any ideas??
> 
> John


Try looking at Antonio Fratticci on YouTube ie Utensile per Costruire Molle Parte 1/3. I Do not speak Italian, but I can understand his work. His videos are quite detailed and in this case in 3 parts including a demonstration of spring winding. I very much admire him and his designs, very clever in my opinion.
You could search Archive.org as I did for patents. US2367320-1 is an easy design to build. Hope this is helpful
Kind Regards 
Richard from Scotland


----------



## Joe (Mar 2, 2022)

Andrew Whale (Learning Turning on YouTube) put out a good video on a kit built one he made not too long ago. 
John


----------



## josodl1953 (Mar 2, 2022)

Take a look at post#26 of my thread on the Edwards Radial  5 .

Jos


----------



## kadora (Mar 3, 2022)

hello 
I have built this little spring winder .
To the hand crank is attached ratchet wheel which allows interrupt winding anytime/coffee sip/
plus chuck for keeping spring core.
Head moves on linear bearings plus it has wire tensioner by which is possible
to tune outer spring diameter .


----------



## steelspray38 (Mar 3, 2022)

kadora said:


> hello
> I have built this little spring winder .
> To the hand crank is attached ratchet wheel which allows interrupt winding anytime/coffee sip/
> plus chuck for keeping spring core.
> ...


I like your design and a collet chuck to grip mandrels of various diameter.  I particularly like the ratchet idea.
I do not have any facilities, however I have a plan to build a shed/workshop to house my gear.
Thanks for sharing
Richard


----------



## SmithDoor (Mar 3, 2022)

I just use a lathe.
Drill a hole in a 1/2" key stock and feed wire on a mandrel. Using the half nut on correct threads. 

Dave 



Vietti said:


> Sometime recently I saw an article on building a spring winder in a magazine or forum, or?  I cannot remember where I saw it but now I'd like to build one, any ideas??
> 
> John


----------



## animal12 (Mar 3, 2022)

That's a pretty slick unit you made there !
animal


----------



## awake (Mar 4, 2022)

SmithDoor said:


> I just use a lathe.
> Drill a hole in a 1/2" key stock and feed wire on a mandrel. Using the half nut on correct threads.
> 
> Dave


Me too. I love making machines, but not sure I see a good reason to make something when the lathe works so well - ? Here's my first attempt with winding springs; worked perfectly:


----------



## Vietti (Mar 4, 2022)

Awake,

I like your idea!  I assume the tool holder screws adjust the tension on the two friction plates.  How do you hold the friction plates in alignment?  Can think of a way or two but not elegant, thanks.

John


----------



## Gordon (Mar 4, 2022)

Take a look at:
Spring Winder - Build your own springs | Home Model Engine Machinist Forum 

See pictures of my setup post #14


----------



## awake (Mar 4, 2022)

Vietti said:


> Awake,
> 
> I like your idea!  I assume the tool holder screws adjust the tension on the two friction plates.  How do you hold the friction plates in alignment?  Can think of a way or two but not elegant, thanks.
> 
> John



Hi John,

You are right that the front tool holder screw(s) adjust the tension. I started out by making a sloping v-groove in each of the two plates, so that when they are put together, at one end there is a more-than-large-enough-for-the wire hole, while at the other end there is a bit-too-small hole. The back end (where the hole is more than large enough) is actually welded together. This not only keeps all aligned, but also allows the jig to be secured tightly with the back screws in the tool holder  without changing the friction on the wire. Meanwhile, there is enough give at the front to feed the wire through with very little friction, and then adjust the friction with the front tool holder screws - but there is still a bit of groove at the top and bottom to keep the wire from wandering.

The jig took only a little time to make and is easy to use. The one in the picture above had the groove sized to use smaller wire; I recently had a project using some heavier wire to make heavier springs, and this jig would not pass the wire ... but it took less than an hour to fab up a second jig suited to the larger wire diameter.

I'm not sure if my explanation is clear - I can work up some pictures if that would be helpful.


----------



## Vietti (Mar 4, 2022)

Awake,

Clear!  I'm going to make one.  The other designs are much more sophisticated but I've had relatively good luck holding the wire in vice grips and feeding it in by hand, by using the screw cutting advance on the carriage it will be easier to make nicely spaced coils.


----------



## jacobball2000 (Mar 5, 2022)

kadora said:


> hello
> I have built this little spring winder .
> To the hand crank is attached ratchet wheel which allows interrupt winding anytime/coffee sip/
> plus chuck for keeping spring core.
> ...


I would have ran a screw next to the slide bar with a gear to change the distance of travel. Smaller gear with a idler gear to take up the space.


----------



## awake (Mar 5, 2022)

Vietti said:


> Awake,
> 
> Clear!  I'm going to make one.  The other designs are much more sophisticated but I've had relatively good luck holding the wire in vice grips and feeding it in by hand, by using the screw cutting advance on the carriage it will be easier to make nicely spaced coils.



Exactly - I can choose a thread that more or less matches the needs of the spring. Need a spring with 10 coils over an inch? Simple - set the threading for 10 tpi. Start winding to put a couple of starter coils, then engage the half nuts; when you get to 10 coils, disengage the half nuts and wind a couple of finishing coils. Easier to do than to describe!

But of course, a couple of factors could change the equation - my lathe has built in threading, so I don't have to laboriously set up change gears to try a slightly different pitch. And my lathe goes all the way down to 30 rpm, and has a clutch, making it easy to wind the springs under power. Of course, it would not be much trouble just to spin the chuck by hand, so this one is not nearly as major a factor as the threading.


----------

